

How We Built Our Stack for Shipping at Scale - champion
http://product.hubspot.com/blog/how-we-built-our-stack-for-shipping-at-scale

======
ernestipark
As an engineer at HubSpot, I find our small team structure particularly
empowering - though I'd be curious to hear of other orgs that run well with
much larger teams as a counterpoint.

~~~
nahname
Roughly, how many dev teams are there at hubspot?

~~~
jnagro
teams are typically ~3 engineers, working with a Product Manager and a Product
Designer

~~~
signal
This is super interesting! Are the product managers and designers a shared
resource?

~~~
champion
PMs and designers work with one or more 3 person engineering team. Often times
the PM/designer work across several engineering teams in 1 "family".

